# Filters and Bio Wheels?



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

In another thread I asked a question about filters; I have an AquaTech 5-15 gal filter that came with my 10G aquarium kit. I was wondering two things: 

First, is it possible to just add a canister filter and keep the one I have already running as well,

and do Bio Wheels go in the HOB filters? How does this work? 

I am currently planning on just getting an AquaClear 30g filter but if it is possible to get a biowheel to put in it I would like to do that. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its possible to run both filters, but in a 10 gal I would take out the older one after the new one had time to build up bacteria. On the bio wheel being added to an aquaclear it won't work as there would be no where to put the wheel to turn. If you want a bio wheel I would just get a filter that already has one.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yes aquaclear doesnt have the 2 notches that holds the biowheel. My marineland 150 has 2 notches to hold it. I think only Marineland has biowheels but I can be mistaken. It frequently stops and you will eventually have to shave/grind down the tips of the wheels to make it more thin to keep it spinning on the notches... *


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm running higher than normal filtration as well. One Aqueon Quietflow rated for 30 and an Aquaclear rated for 20....in my 10g tank....I keep my aquaclear turned down to reduce the current.

The reasoning behind the extra filtration was ammonia already present in my tap water and conditioners + 24 hour bubbling before wc didn't seem to help. I figured extra bb would help the tap water issue out...and it seems to have worked! 

Anyway, I have considered getting a biowheel for the 20 that I'm in process of putting together, but like NursePlaty said, they take a bit of fiddling with to keep them turning...
I think that I may invest in a biowheel setup, but not until I can be reasonably sure that I can modify it to spin without regularly shaving the spindles...nylon bushings perhaps....


----------

